# English College Dubai



## lucylue1970 (Jun 1, 2014)

We are moving from UK to Dubai in August and have 1 son who will start year 9 in September.There may be places available at English College Dubai. I would be grateful for any information about the school from parents with children there or anyone else with knowledge.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not a parent but based on what I've picked up over the years. English College has a good reputation as one of the more affordable British schools in Dubai with solid teaching.

Just keep in mind that every school will have detractors and supporters. What works for one family doesn't work for another.



lucylue1970 said:


> We are moving from UK to Dubai in August and have 1 son who will start year 9 in September.There may be places available at English College Dubai. I would be grateful for any information about the school from parents with children there or anyone else with knowledge.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Just keep in mind that every school will have detractors and supporters. What works for one family doesn't work for another.


This.

Also, some information can be gleaned from the KHDA school inspection reports Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Reports


----------



## lucylue1970 (Jun 1, 2014)

Any idea about Regent International School which seems to have more mixed reports from parents?


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

lucylue1970 said:


> We are moving from UK to Dubai in August and have 1 son who will start year 9 in September.There may be places available at English College Dubai. I would be grateful for any information about the school from parents with children there or anyone else with knowledge.


I am not a parent but English College primary school is closing at the end if this term. It announced it suddenly last term, apparently for money reasons. It has left all the primary school students/ teachers trying to find new schools in Dubai which is an absolute nightmare for parents I imagine.
The secondary is still open but I know that people have pulled their children and moved schools incase the secondary closes too. This may be why there are places. I don't think there is any announcement of it closing yet but I can see why parents are nervous. However if there are any parents at English college secondary they may be able to shed more light on the future of the school.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

lucylue1970 said:


> Any idea about Regent International School which seems to have more mixed reports from parents?


i know people who are happy and people not so much with RIS. Middle of the road I guess. If we were still in Dubai (we moved to AD) we would have sent our son to RIS if he got admission there. Though my son is quite young and in Foundation - for higher classes I have no idea. Again, look at the KHDA report and search the forum (+internet for other forums) for reviews because I think that the school has been mentioned quite a few times.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> i know people who are happy and people not so much with RIS. Middle of the road I guess. If we were still in Dubai (we moved to AD) we would have sent our son to RIS if he got admission there. Though my son is quite young and in Foundation - for higher classes I have no idea. Again, look at the KHDA report and search the forum (+internet for other forums) for reviews because I think that the school has been mentioned quite a few times.


Hi,
Which school did you choose in AD, out of interest?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Which school did you choose in AD, out of interest?
> Cheers
> Steve


It was more a question of which school had seats to offer - the situation is more desperate in AD and having an Indian passport doesn't help.


----------

